# NanoBSD on i386



## Phishfry (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello I have trouble getting any NanoBSD to boot.

This is trying several different i386-CURRENT since <imp> implemented "mkimg" with the -a flag.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216829

I am running into a problem trying to make any NanoBSD-i386 image I build boot up.

Symptom:
SD Card not booting -blinking dash at boot screen.
ada0s2a Partition is marked [active]
File structure looks intact. NO redundant slice yet as this is before -firstrun script.
The small 32 MB slice for /cfg is present.

Diagnosis:
root@E6420:~ # file /raid1/Images/_.disk.image.i386
/raid1/Images/_.disk.image.i386: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0xa5, start-CHS (0x3ff,255,63), end-CHS (0x3ff,255,63), startsector 1, 65536 sectors; partition 2 : ID=0xa5, active, start-CHS (0x3ff,255,63), end-CHS (0x3ff,255,63), startsector 65537, 334976 sectors


Here is the structure with my disk image flashed to a 16GB SATA SSD inserted into a FreeBSD laptop showing up as the second drive..
gpart show
=>       1  31277231  ada1  MBR  (15G)
         1     65536     1  freebsd  (32M)
     65537    334976     2  freebsd  [active]  (164M)
    400513  30876719        - free -  (15G)

=>     0  334976  ada1s2  BSD  (164M)
       0      16          - free -  (8.0K)
      16  334960       1  freebsd-ufs  (164M)

=>       1  31277231  diskid/DISK-132322400187  MBR  (15G)
         1     65536                         1  freebsd  (32M)
     65537    334976                         2  freebsd  [active]  (164M)
    400513  30876719                            - free -  (15G)

=>     0  334976  diskid/DISK-132322400187s2  BSD  (164M)
       0      16                              - free -  (8.0K)
      16  334960                           1  freebsd-ufs  (164M)



I used /nanobsd/embedded/README to build:

cd/ usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd/embedded
../nanobsd.sh -c i386.cfg

The resulting image is in /usr/embedded/images directory
Logs look successful so I write an image out to my SD Card Reader.

dd of=/usr/embedded/images/._disk.image.i386 of=/dev/da0 bs=512 conv=sync

Has anyone here made any NanoBSD for i386 images in the last 6 months?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2017)

Eureka I found that my serial console has output. So NanoBSD is not broke I just need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2017)

I feel like I raised my own little demon. This is serial console on APU3.

```
root@nanobsd-i386:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD nanobsd-i386 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0: Tue Jul 11 22:15:37 E   DT 2017     root@NanoBSD:/usr/embedded/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG  i386
```
I had to manually adjust the `fstab` mounts from ada0 to mmcsd0.
Will try to adjust the script. Might need to change the variable NANO_DRIVE to mmcsd0.
Probably need to make a seperate board directory.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 13, 2017)

I now have NanoBSD making an amd64 MBR image with the APU2/3 config files that I made.
Was not that bad once I dug in and studied the comments.


----------

